# Raid Complaining ? Extremely Slow



## Ronaldr (Nov 11, 2009)

Hello All,

I just installed freebsd 7.2 64bit on a lenovo think server with a core 2 duo 8 gigs of ram and two WD 500G sata harddrives, I mirror raided the sata harddrives with the onboard raid controller which is made by LSI.

Once it was done I tried to portsnap and while it did complete it took a very long time to extract the snapshot and then to portsnap extract.

While this was going on i will repeatedly recieve this message, also i will recieve this sometime when i even create a directory


```
mpt0: mpt_cam_event: 0x16
mpt0: mpt_cam_event: 0x16
mpt0: request 0xfffffffe80232c60:13445 timed out for ccb 0xffffff0004e02800 (req->ccb 0xffffff0004e02800)
mpt0: attempting to abort req 0xfffffffe80232c60:13445 function 0
mpt0: mpt_recover_commands: IOC Status 0x4a. Resetting controller.
mpt0: mpt_cam_event: 0x0
mpt0: completing timedout/aborted req 0xfffffffe80232c60:13445
mpt0: mpt_cam_event: 0x16
mpt0: mpt_cam_event: 0x16
mpt0: mpt_cam_event: 0x16
mpt0: mpt_cam_event: 0x12
mpt0: mpt_cam_event: 0x12
mpt0: mpt_cam_event: 0x16
mpt0: mpt_cam_event: 0x16
mpt0: mpt_cam_event: 0x16
mpt0: Volume(0:8): Volume Status Changed
mpt0: request 0xfffffffe80232f30:0 timed out for ccb 0xffffff0004df6400 (req->ccb 0)
```


----------



## User23 (Nov 16, 2009)

Without more informations nobody could/would help you.

Post your complete dmesg output.


```
cat /var/run/dmesg.boot
```

Tell us exactly what lenovo think server it is. Or better give us the exact motherboard modell and/or the chipnumber of your LSI controller.
And well to see some benchmarks from your "slow" array would be good too.


----------

